# Misleading TUG Classified ads



## csxjohn (Mar 31, 2016)

How do we report misleading classified ads?  I don't see a "report this ad" link in the ad.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2016)

In what way is it misleading?  Error or scam?


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 31, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> In what way is it misleading?  Error or scam?



Listed under a points system   and has nothing to do with any resort in that system.  I can PM an ad number if that's the only way to report.  I just thought maybe there'd be a one click somewhere.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2016)

email me the ad number and details

tug@tug2.net


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 31, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> email me the ad number and details
> 
> tug@tug2.net



Done, thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2016)

i put the ad on hold, but given that particular renter and the other ads posted today...id chalk it up to someone copying/pasting the wrong description for the wrong ad when posting multiples.

i also sent them a note so hopefully they can put the correct description on the ad.


----------

